# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  03.02.10 - Well & Церера, клуб "Шкаф" (rock)

## pinkShark

D'n'N Promotion пpeдcтaвляeт



3 февраля
Apт-клyб Шкaф (Дерибасовская ул., 14)
Нaчaлo 19:00
Вxoд 20 гpн

*Well* (Romantic-Alternative Rock)
http://vkontakte.ru/club10522129

Молодая, но уже хорошо себя зарекомендовавшая одесская команда.
Группа была основана летом 2008. В марте 2009 было первое дебютное выступление. К началу 2010 года у группы за плечами выступления в клубах Одессы и за её пределами. Идёт подготовка к записи первого альбома.

*Церера* (Rock-n-Roll, Blues)
http://vkontakte.ru/club13693826

Новое имя на одесской сцене.
В ноябре 2009 группа записывает первый демо-альбом "Леди и Мачо", состоящий из 8 песен.
Стилистику группы можно охарактеризовать как "Все что угодно, лишь бы нравилось". Сюда попадают и рок-н-ролл, и блюз, и рок, и кантри,и регги, и еще много-много всего.

----------

